# هل تعلم ان اول محطة طاقة شمسية فى العالم كانت فى مصر ؟



## عمرو 2 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

هل تعلم أن أول محطة طاقة شمسية في العالم كانت في القاهرة سنة 1911 ؟!!
أي أن مصر هي أول دولة في العالم تدخل مجال الطاقة الشمسية والمتجددة!، لكن موقع المحطة الآن مجرد قطعة أرض وركام ونخيل!
على مدار السنوات والعقود .. أكد العديد من الخبراء المصريين والعالميين إن مصر تتمتع بأشعة شمس مناسبة يمكن إستغلالها لتوفير طاقة هائلة تكفياحتياجات مصر من كافة أشكال استخدامات الطاقة، وأن تكون بديلاً للغاز الطبيعي والبترول ومصادر الطاقة المتجددة التي وصلت كمياتها إلى مرحلة خطيرة في مصر، ورغم كل هذا، لم يتم إنشاء أي مصدر للطاقة الشمسية في مصر - أو على الأقل هذا ما يعرفه الكثيرون - ولم يهتم بها أي مسئول، حتى مشروع النهضة "الإخواني" لم يهتم بعمل مصادر طاقة متجددة وإنما بإغلاق المحال التجارية في العاشرة مساءً!!.

معلومة خطيرة لا يعرفها الكثيرون، إن أول محطة رفع طاقة شمسية في العالم أجمع ، قد تم إنشائها في مصر عام 1913 ، مما يعني أن مصر هى أول دولة في العالم دخلت مجال الطاقة الشمسية والمتجددة، والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه أين هى هذه المحطة وماذا حدث لها بعد كل هذه السنوات.

محطة توليد الطاقة الشمسية كان موقعها في شارع 101 بحي المعادي ، وأختفت في دروب التاريخ، والآن تغطي المبانى والرمال والأشجار موقع المحطة، وأصبحت في طي النسيان.

البداية عندما قام مهندس أمريكي متخصص في مجال الطاقة يُدعى فرانك شومان، بتشييد محطة للطاقة الشمسية في القاهرة في خريف عام 1911، حيث كانت أول وحدة رفع طاقة شمسية بحجم صناعي في العالم بالمعادي، 20 كم جنوبي القاهرة، واحتوت على خمس جامعات طاقة شمسية، كل منها بطول 62 متر وعرض 4 أمتار و تفصل بينهم مسافة 7 متر، وكان تصميمها مُعدل من محركات تم شحنها من تاكوني وخامات تم إنتاجها في الموقع، واستمر تشغيلها لفترة أقل من عام.

وسافر شومان بعد ذلك إلى ألمانيا لعرض مشروع محرك الطاقة الشمسية الأول في البرلمان الألماني، وتحدث عنها العالم أجمع في ذلك الوقت، وفي عام 1914عاد شومان إلى فيلادلفيا في أجازة لبضعة شهور احتفالا بنجاحاته في مصر وألمانيا ، ليعرض على المجتمع الأمريكي مشاهد لمحطة الطاقة الشمسية المصرية عن طريق فيلم يتم عرضه بمسرح الحرية بتاكوني.

وكان لفرانك شومان كلمة شهيرة في وقت تشييد المحطة هي : "إنني على يقين من شيء واحد .. أن البشرية لابد أن تتحول لإستخدام الطاقة الشمسية أو ترتد إلى البربرية".

موقع وزارة الطاقة المتجددة على شبكة الإنترنت لا يوجد فيه أي معلومات بالمرة عن هذه المحطة وكأنها لم توجد اصلا، وهو ما يضع علامات استفهام كبيرة حول علم مسئولي الطاقة المتجددة بوجود موقع المحطة من الأساس!!.

المهندسة ليلى جورجي، رئيسة هيئة الطاقة المُتجددة، قالت إن الوزرات كانت على علم بالمحطة، سواء الوزارة الحالية أو وزارات النظام السابق، وكانت هناك اقتراحات حول إعادة إحياء المحطة مرة أخرى أو إنشاء محطات أخرى مثلها لكن ظلت هذه الإقتراحات حبيسة الأدراج، موضحةً أن ذلك كان بسبب رؤية غير واضحة لملف الطاقة المتجددة وعدم أخذه بجدية تامة.

وأضافت "جورجي"، أنه تمت الموافقة على إنشاء صندوق حالي لدعم الطاقات المتجددة بسبب نقص الغاز والسولار في مصر، وإنشاء بعض محطات توليد الطاقة الشمسية الصغيرة والمحدودة في الواحات ومناطق صحراوية.​


----------



## عمرو 2 (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## absabnfernas (15 نوفمبر 2012)

لا أعرف لماذا يتم تجاهل الطاقة الشمسية لحل أزمة الطاقة الكهربائية فى مصر , حتى على الاقل لانارة الطرقات ؟
يارب نأخذ خطوة للامام :83:


----------



## Abdulraoof (16 نوفمبر 2012)

absabnfernas قال:


> لا أعرف لماذا يتم تجاهل الطاقة الشمسية لحل أزمة الطاقة الكهربائية فى مصر , حتى على الاقل لانارة الطرقات ؟
> يارب نأخذ خطوة للامام :83:



:18::18::18::18:


----------



## FreeEngineer (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشكور ولكن...*

مشكور على المعلومة ولكن لا داعى للتحدث فى السياسة هنا.انت غير مؤيد للإخوان.هناك الآلاف مؤيدون لهم ويرون أن السبب فى عرقلة مشروع النهضة هم المعارضون أنفسهم ( إضرابات مستمرة - بعض الإعلام القذر والكاذب - عدم التعاون أو حتى تمنى الخير ) وللعلم لست منضما لجماعة الإخوان.نصحتك بعدم الحديث فى السياسة هنا ولكنك أثرت غضبى عندما تحدثت عن مشروع النهضة ووضعت كلمة إخوانى بين قوسين. هذا منتدى علمى يا أخى.


----------



## a.alkareem (22 نوفمبر 2012)

أريد معلومات عن البرك الشمسية


----------



## a.alkareem (22 نوفمبر 2012)

أريد كتاب عن البرك الشمسية


----------

